# Roamio not recording after HD upgrade



## anozireth (Jun 23, 2009)

I've had my Roamio (basic model) for about a month now, and I put a new 3TB HD (WD30EURX) in the other day. It had been working just fine before the upgrade. After the upgrade everything seemed OK at first. Live TV works just fine (including the 30 minute buffer), our Mini extender also works just fine, streaming shows work fine. However, after a couple of days, I noticed a problem. I had re-entered all our OnePass recordings after the upgrade, and nothing had been recorded after a couple of days. It has the correct guide data and says they are scheduled to record, but they don't. I also found that if I pressed record on whatever show was on, it would not actually record it. No matter what I have tried (OnePass, press record on live TV, schedule a manual recording), I can't get it to record anything. Restarting the Tivo has no effect. There were also a couple of weird things I noticed. First, under My Shows->Devices, there were three devices that showed up that were not mine and I have no idea where they came from. Second, under System Information, my Tivo Service Number shows as "Not Available 000000000000", and the Hard Drive ID is blank.

So to recap: Roamio won't record shows after HD upgrade.

What still works:
-Live TV (including 30 minute buffer)
-Mini extender
-Streaming shows

What doesn't work:
-Any recording of live TV.

That's weird:
-Devices that aren't mine showing up under My Shows
-Tivo Service Number is not available.

Things I have tried:
Rebooting the tivo

I haven't tried:
Kickstart 54 on new drive
Re-install old drive

Has anyone else run into something like this?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

It seems to be acting like a Premiere that is running an image from another Premiere. A clear and delete everything fixes the issue. Wonder if the drive you got was put in a Roamio, formatted, and returned. Then you got the drive and put it your Roamio. See if a clear and delete everything fixes your issue.


----------



## anozireth (Jun 23, 2009)

Well, it was a new drive sold and fulfilled by Amazon, so that would certainly be unexpected. But I suppose it's not impossible. I'll give clear and delete a try once my wife is done watching tonight. Thanks for the idea, it's something I hadn't thought of.


----------



## anozireth (Jun 23, 2009)

The clear and delete did the trick. Didn't even have to re-pair the cable card like it said I would. Thank you!


----------



## pldmich (Dec 4, 2010)

Took my 3T drive out of one refurb and put it in another. Bam... wouldn't record anything. Same "Tivo Service Number shows as "Not Available 000000000000", and the Hard Drive ID is blank." 

The clear and delete fixed it. And like you, "Didn't even have to re-pair the cable card like it said I would".


----------



## johnm4 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just had the same issue with my Roamio Plus upgrade to a 3TB drive. 

Clear and delete fixed it.

I wouldn't have figured it out without finding this thread. Thanks!


----------



## singit (Jul 29, 2006)

This drive (WD30EURX) looks recommended on Amazon comments for this kind of use - I'm looking to upgrade my new this week Roamio too before I get too much stored on it that I'd hate losing. Any issues with noise or performance? I've wondered if 5400 RPM vs 7200 RPM matters at all. Thanks!


----------



## singit (Jul 29, 2006)

After replacing the basic Roamio internal drive with the WD30EURX, how much storage ended up showing available?

I'm intrigued by the 6TB drives sold by weaknees, but they're so darn expensive...


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

singit said:


> After replacing the basic Roamio internal drive with the WD30EURX, how much storage ended up showing available?
> 
> I'm intrigued by the 6TB drives sold by weaknees, but they're so darn expensive...


You should see "Variable, up to 476 HD hours" with a WD30EURX. That's the drive that Roamio Pros usually ship with from TiVO, so it's the most commonly recommended. You don't want higher RPM drives.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

singit said:


> I'm intrigued by the 6TB drives sold by weaknees, but they're so darn expensive...


I read somewhere on this forum that the 6TB Red was on sale at Newegg for 249. That's what I put in mine and it's great.


----------

